# Compaq cq42-462tu



## cheeka (Jan 13, 2011)

hi guys,
    i came across a new model laptop from compaq presario CQ42-462TU. Can anyone advice me regarding this.. also can anyone give me the complete hardware configuration of this model..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2011)

complete configuration here-

h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=uk&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c02664869


----------

